# Doping im trial?



## relairtekib (4. Dezember 2007)

anscheinend ja... wenn auch nicht effektiv...

http://www.cycling4fans.de/index.php?id=1363

KUMOROWSKI, Rafal   POL  4.8.2006  Verwarnung  Cannabis.....


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Dezember 2007)

Das wird aber nicht als Doping genommen worden sein. Da war wohl der Vorabend etwas härter ausgefallen.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2007)

trotzdem könnt ihr euch mal überlegen, welche sachen sinnvoll wären!

ich wette dann, dass einige der versuchung erliegen werden!


----------



## relairtekib (5. Dezember 2007)

klar...das das nich so wirklich leistungsfördend is.

aber ich kann nur von den badischen topfahrern sagen das da nix gemacht wird....auser als mal ordentlich steil genh (disse und so....)

wobei ich mir bei den spaniern als auch schon gedacht hab das das nich normal is...wobei das dachten viele vor 5 jahrn...und jetzt die deutschen das meiste auch...

naja...also ich seh im doping im trial nicht so die gefahr...da s meiste sich sowiso im kopf abspielt...auserdem is keine kohle zu verdienen


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. Dezember 2007)

doping bringt beim trial keine vorteile, weil es lediglich die ausdauer über längere distanzen fördert. die haste ja beim trial nich.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. Dezember 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> doping bringt beim trial keine vorteile, weil es lediglich die ausdauer über längere distanzen fördert. die haste ja beim trial nich.



du hast ja null Ahnung... unglaublich.... selbst wenn du Creatin nimmst merkst du beim Trial schon das da einiges mehr geht... ....


----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> doping bringt beim trial keine vorteile,...





BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> du hast ja null Ahnung... unglaublich....



wo er recht hat... 

ein 100m läufer ist auch nur 10s unterwegs und beim trial hast immerhin 2:30min.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2007)

relairtekib schrieb:


> klar...das das nich so wirklich leistungsfördend is.
> 
> aber ich kann nur von den badischen topfahrern sagen das da nix gemacht wird....auser als mal ordentlich steil genh (disse und so....)
> 
> ...



lege niemals deine hand für jemanden ins feuer, mit denen du nicht jede minute deiner zeit verbringst. erst recht nicht, wenn du haltlos andere verdächtigst.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Dezember 2007)

relairtekib schrieb:


> klar...das das nich so wirklich leistungsfördend is.
> 
> aber ich kann nur von den badischen topfahrern sagen das da nix gemacht wird....auser als mal ordentlich steil genh (disse und so....)
> 
> ...



leider war es viel zu anstregend diesen beitrag zu lesen.
Wenn du klare Sätze formulieren würdest, wäre es viel einfacher deinen Gedankengang und deine meinung nachzuvollziehen.

@speedy_j: gut zusammengefasst, danke, da kann ich mich nur anschließen.
@trialmaniax: möööp, wie schon gesagt wurde, war das leider falsch. Man kann sich für alle sportarten supi dopen. man muss nurs richtige nehmen.  

ich vermute, dass keiner im trialsport auf die idee kommt sich zu dopen, und wenn dann tut man dies nicht bewusst um einen vorteil daraus zu ziehen, sondern eher unterbewusst, ohne es zu merken.

z.B. Kofein steht auf der doping liste. ein kaffee zu viel und man steht auch in der lustigen liste...


----------



## luckygambler (5. Dezember 2007)

lol was hier so ans tageslicht kommt


----------



## misanthropia (5. Dezember 2007)

fahrtechnik kann man sich nicht spritzen. Ich würde also annehmen, dass Doping überwiegend bei den elitären Fahrern auftritt um dann aus dem Körper noch das Letzte rauszuholen. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich wenn ich Zeug einnehmen würde, automatisch zu wenigern Fehlern in einer Sektion tendiere.
ICh kann mir aber durchaus Vorstellen, dass meine Kondition dadurch passender wäre, denn daran scheitert es häufig. 
aber wenn ich mal Überlege was so ein Red Bull schon (wenn auch kurzzeitig) bringt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (5. Dezember 2007)

wenn die technik perfekt ist, dann könnte doping vielleicht, durch einen kraftschub ein paar zentimeterchen an höhe bringen, aber da durch verbesserung der technik sicher mehr rauszuholen. aber in bezug auf ausdauer kann man sicher einiges machen.


----------



## ecols (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich könnt mir gut vorstellen dass beim Trial wie bei vielen anderen "kopf"sportarten selbstbewusstseinsdrogen wie Koks richtig dosiert ziemlich viel bringen können.. Wenn du dir einfach sicher bist dass du durch ne Sektion fliegst wirst du acuh ebsser fahren.. ICh glaub das kennt jeder von der Tagesform.. Manchmal läufts einfach.. 

Gut, ich bin kein Befürworter von Sportausübung unter Einwirkung Bewusstseinsverändernder Substanzen.. Allerdings würde mir mancher vielleicht auch schon Doping vorwerfen, nur weil ich am und an schon auf 2l Kaffee/Tag komm.. 
Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass Doping immer "subjektiv" etwas bringt..
Ich stell gleich noch nen Link zu nem guten Artikel ein..

Hier der versprochene Link: http://ecols.de/web/doping.htm allerdings ist der Artikel als neutrale Betrachtung zu sehen und will mit etwas Verstand betrachtet werden!


----------



## Schevron (5. Dezember 2007)

also doping ist im Trialsport einfach nicht so interessant da einfach das Geld das man verdienen kann nicht wirklich der kracher ist.
Soll nicht heißen das es nicht gemacht wird. Immerhin ist ein WM Titel auch was nettes.
Bringen würde es denke ich in jedem Fähigkeitsstand etwas. Bzw. zumindest über "Blau", da verbesserte Ausdauer natürlich eine möglichkeit ist auch bis zum schluß eines Wettkampfes noch konzentrierter zu fahren.

Das Kiffen vom Kumorowski was sicherlich kein Doping da Kiffen ehr das gegenteil bewirkt. Besonders im Trial wenn man spritzing sein muß und das zeug ehr träge macht und sich auch negativ auf die sprungkraft auswirkt.


----------



## florianwagner (5. Dezember 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> Das Kiffen vom Kumorowski was sicherlich kein Doping da Kiffen ehr das gegenteil bewirkt. Besonders im Trial wenn man spritzing sein muß und das zeug ehr träge macht und sich auch negativ auf die sprungkraft auswirkt.



quatsch... were flying high, were flying right up to the sky....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqmr7JvLcGg&feature=related


----------



## AcaPulco (5. Dezember 2007)

Man könnte ja bekifft trainieren... Wenn man dann immernoch die 1m30 schafft, ist man wohl besser geworden. So wie so schnallen an den Füssen mit Gewicht dran, nur eben mental. ^^


----------



## vollidiot (5. Dezember 2007)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> z.B. Kofein steht auf der doping liste. ein kaffee zu viel und man steht auch in der lustigen liste...



http://www.karl-heinz-herrmann.de/Joggen/Doping.php


Koffein ist legales Doping
Genauso wie dieses Proteinpulver, das zählt auch schon zu Doping.

Irgendjemand hat mal gesagt, dass Fahrradtrialer und Skispringer die höchste Sprungkraft haben, keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist. Aber die Sprungkraft lässt sich nicht höher dopen oder? 
Von Skispringern habe ich auch noch nie was von Dopingfällen gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (5. Dezember 2007)

ja, aber die ham mittlerweile n mindestgewicht, weil die immer dünner geworden sind und nur noch vom wind getragen wurden.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Dezember 2007)

vollidiot schrieb:


> http://www.karl-heinz-herrmann.de/Joggen/Doping.php
> 
> 
> Koffein ist legales Doping
> ...




wie oben schon erwähnt, mit den richtigen mitteln kann man sicher auch beim schach dopen. 
Zum haschisch konsum, in geringen mengen wirkt es beruhigend, was in stress situationen schon recht förderlich sein kann. Und haschisch kann man auch über eine andere art zuführen als durch kiffen.

zur sprungkraft: Hier kannst du sehr wohl dopen! Entweder durch creatin oder ähnliches deine Kraftwerte verbessern und somit, mal umgangssprachlich gesagt, mehr power in den beinen hast. Oder auch durch mittel die die schnelligkeit fördern (bzw. die langsamkeit zurück drängen, das ist biologisch korrekter).
Warum sollten denn hochspringer, weitspringer dopen. Auch Sprint bis 100m wäre da npch mit ein zubeziehen. 

Also wie oben, schon gesagt dopen geht über all und doping muss ja nicht gleich heißen das man nun illegales zeug nimmt.

Nur mal so ein kleiner ausflug in die Leichathletik szene hier in berlin im jugendbereich. (bin ja auch nen leichtathlet) 
Man hört von vielen athleten aus gewissen traingsgruppen (leistungsgruppen) das der trainer ihnen vor dem wettkampf immer wat besonderes zu trinken gibt, soll die durchblutung (damit den sauerstofftransport und letztendlich die ausdauer) steigern. 

Die leute sind dann vll. 16 oder 17 und sind in berlin vll. noch nicht mal unter den besten acht. Ich finde das schon heftig besonders was so im jugendberich geht.


----------



## relairtekib (5. Dezember 2007)

klar... mit aspirin und koffein fängts da schon an...

wobei auch ein sehr proffesionelles (heist gleichzeitig erfolgreich ;-)) deutsches trial team von nem nahrungsergänzungsmittelnhersteller gesponsort wird, und ich sag mal mit sowas fängt für mich doping an...weil ein sportler sich eben gesund ernähren muss wenn er leistung bringe will, und nicht einfach auf die zauberdose zurückgreifen soll.wobei auch gemunkelt wird das in diesem recht proffesionellen team mit "allen" legalen mitteln gearbeitet wird.

nuja ich denke ich bin am fairsten wenn ich mich einfach ganz normal ernähre(viel obst gemüse fleisch nudeln krtoffeln trallala, am besten frisch.)


----------



## Heizerer2000 (5. Dezember 2007)

relairtekib schrieb:


> klar... mit aspirin und koffein fängts da schon an...
> 
> wobei auch ein sehr proffesionelles (heist gleichzeitig erfolgreich ;-)) deutsches trial team von nem nahrungsergänzungsmittelnhersteller gesponsort wird, und ich sag mal mit sowas fängt für mich doping an...weil ein sportler sich eben gesund ernähren muss wenn er leistung bringe will, und nicht einfach auf die zauberdose zurückgreifen soll.wobei auch gemunkelt wird das in diesem recht proffesionellen team mit "allen" legalen mitteln gearbeitet wird.
> 
> nuja ich denke ich bin am fairsten wenn ich mich einfach ganz normal ernähre(viel obst gemüse fleisch nudeln krtoffeln trallala, am besten frisch.)


----------



## jockie (6. Dezember 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich stell gleich noch nen Link zu nem guten Artikel ein..
> Hier der versprochene Link: http://ecols.de/web/doping.htm allerdings ist der Artikel als neutrale Betrachtung zu sehen und will mit etwas Verstand betrachtet werden!


Der springende Punkt ist, dass man Doping alleine schon der Jugend wegen nicht freigeben kann.
Genauso, wie in den Profi-Etagen eine Kulisse herrscht, alles nehmen zu müssen, um Schritt halten zu können, wird sich das auch auf die Jugendarbeit übertragen.
Es gibt auch mit Doping-Verbot schon genügend Fälle von Sportschützlingen, denen Mittelchen verabreicht wurden...und bei denen besteht weder der Kenntnisstand eines Erwachsenen noch können sie die Folgen wirklich abschätzen (Kreuz und Bart wie 'ne chinesische Schwimmerin, Geschlechtsumwandlung, usw. usf.).
Wenn man eines von DDR/China und Konsorten lernen kann, ist es, das nicht zu tun. Ich finde es nicht witzig, wenn die sportl. Erfolge (von Kindern) für Image-Zwecke missbraucht werden. Sei es durch ein Regime oder durch die Eltern.

Obendrein beendet eine Doping-Freigabe die ganze Diskussion nicht, sondern verschiebt nur deren Grenze. Dann unterhalten wir uns in 0-5 Jahren darüber, warum man Testosteron nur in den Trainingszeiten spritzen dürfe, aber beispielsweise nicht bei einem Wettkampf. Möchte der gute Mann aus deinem Artikel dann sehen, wie vor jeder Sektion noch die Nadeln angesetzt werden?



vollidiot schrieb:


> Genauso wie dieses Proteinpulver, das zählt auch schon zu Doping.


*Schwachsinn^10!* Nur weil es in deinem Artikel erwähnt ist, ist es noch kein Doping und obendrein eh nicht feststellbar...nicht unterscheidbar von "normaler" Ernährung.



relairtekib schrieb:


> anscheinend ja... wenn auch nicht effektiv...
> 
> http://www.cycling4fans.de/index.php?id=1363
> 
> KUM*R*W.SKI, Rafal   POL  4.8.2006  Verwarnung  Cannabis.....





relairtekib schrieb:


> nuja ich denke ich bin am fairsten wenn ich mich einfach ganz normal ernähre(viel obst gemüse fleisch nudeln krtoffeln trallala, am besten frisch.)


Bei dir bekomme ich echt Hirnschmerzen! Ich denke, du bist am fairsten, wenn du das nächste Mal nachdenkst, bevor du etwas im Netz noch weiter verbreitest.
Offensichtlich hast du weder Ahnung von Ernährung, noch denkst du darüber nach, ob es sinnvoll/nett ist, den vollen Namen einer Person schön reißerisch mit den Begriffen _Doping_ und _Cannabis_ verknüpft ins Netz zu stellen.
Vor lauter Tratschgeilheit einfach mal vergessen, dass diesen Thread hier in wenigen Tagen alle potentiellen Arbeitgeber des Herrn und obendrein noch die Staatsmacht über Google und andere Suchmaschinen finden können...  

Klar, es wurde schon auf der verlinkten Seite geschrieben und klar, er hat es _konsumiert_. Trotzdem muss man das imo nicht noch breiter treten.

Erstens ist es nur eine Verwarnung, zweitens ist es imo nichts Leistungssteigerndes. Weiß gar nicht, wozu die darauf überhaupt testen.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Dezember 2007)

relairtekib schrieb:


> wobei auch gemunkelt wird das in diesem recht proffesionellen team mit "allen" legalen mitteln gearbeitet wird.



schon wieder etwas, was du nicht stichhaltig untermauern kannst. an deiner stelle, würde ich diesbezüglich einfach die klappe halten.  



jockie schrieb:


> Der springende Punkt ist, dass man Doping alleine schon der Jugend wegen nicht freigeben kann.



dir fehlt die neutrale betrachtung




jockie schrieb:


> Wenn man eines von DDR/China und Konsorten lernen kann, ist es, das nicht zu tun. Ich finde es nicht witzig, wenn die sportl. Erfolge (von Kindern) für Image-Zwecke missbraucht werden. Sei es durch ein Regime oder durch die Eltern.



leider sieht man auf wettkämpfen viel zu oft, wie eltern ihre kinder anschnauzen, weil sie hier und da mal einen fuß gesetzt haben. ich hab mir vorgenommen, in zukunft die eltern mal diesbezüglich anzusprechen, da das defintiv die falsche erziehung ist.




jockie schrieb:


> Obendrein beendet eine Doping-Freigabe die ganze Diskussion nicht, sondern verschiebt nur deren Grenze. Dann unterhalten wir uns in 0-5 Jahren darüber, warum man Testosteron nur in den Trainingszeiten spritzen dürfe, aber beispielsweise nicht bei einem Wettkampf. Möchte der gute Mann aus deinem Artikel dann sehen, wie vor jeder Sektion noch die Nadeln angesetzt werden?



siehe: neutrale betrachtung




jockie schrieb:


> Bei dir bekomme ich echt Hirnschmerzen! Ich denke, du bist am fairsten, wenn du das nächste Mal nachdenkst, bevor du etwas im Netz noch weiter verbreitest.
> Offensichtlich hast du weder Ahnung von Ernährung, noch denkst du darüber nach, ob es sinnvoll/nett ist, den vollen Namen einer Person schön reißerisch mit den Begriffen _Doping_ und _Cannabis_ verknüpft ins Netz zu stellen.
> Vor lauter Tratschgeilheit einfach mal vergessen, dass diesen Thread hier in wenigen Tagen alle potentiellen Arbeitgeber des Herrn und obendrein noch die Staatsmacht über Google und andere Suchmaschinen finden können...
> 
> ...



getroffen hunde bellen?

der erste post von dem herren war ok, da gab es nichts auszusetzten. wer elite fährt, sollte sich auch an die spielregeln halten und mit den konsiquenzen leben. mir persönlich ist ein cannabis konsum völlig schnuppe. leider sieht das die uci anders und deswegen gab es auch die verwahrnung!

desweiteren hat er nur eine "offiziele" nachricht weiter verbreitet. das ist in deutschland erlaubt, da wir eine presse und meinungsfreiheit haben es keine zensur gibt. (auch wenn einige minister, pornoseitenbetreiber und gerichte das gern anders sehen wollen)




jockie schrieb:


> zweitens ist es imo nichts Leistungssteigerndes. Weiß gar nicht, wozu die darauf überhaupt testen.



und jetzt entblößt du deine unkenntnis. vergiß mal den gedanken, doping muss ich immer auf die körperliche fitness auswirken. gerade im trialsport hat auch der kopf noch eine menge mit zu sagen. cannabis wirkt wie oben schon einmal beschrieben beruhigend. dementsprechend kann die angstschwelle bzw. die innere unruhe gesenkt werden. schon hätten wir einen wettbewerbsvorteil für jemanden, der dies absichtlich ausnützt.


----------



## relairtekib (6. Dezember 2007)

nur weil ich hier etwas nicht 100%tig weis und "offiziele" gerüchte weitergebe wird hier schon gemaul...s mault doch auch keiner wenn über irgendwelche produkte vermutungen breit getreten werden....warum dann jetzt deswegen?

naja wie gesagt...ich find des mit der ganzen nahrungsergänzungsmittel schei... schon voll daneben...

aber jedem das seine.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Dezember 2007)

relairtekib schrieb:


> nur weil ich hier etwas nicht 100%tig weis und "offiziele" gerüchte weitergebe wird hier schon gemaul



genau da liegt der hase begraben. es gibt keine OFFIZIELEN GERÜCHTE!!!




relairtekib schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt...ich find des mit der ganzen nahrungsergänzungsmittel schei... schon voll daneben...
> 
> aber jedem das seine.



das ist deine meinung, hat aber nichts mit doping zu tun und passt von daher nicht in diesen thread.


----------



## ringo667 (6. Dezember 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> leider sieht man auf wettkämpfen viel zu oft, wie eltern ihre kinder anschnauzen, weil sie hier und da mal einen fuß gesetzt haben. ich hab mir vorgenommen, in zukunft die eltern mal diesbezüglich anzusprechen, da das defintiv die falsche erziehung ist.



Wenn du da Einsicht der Eltern erwartest, liegst du falsch.

Ich finde das auch nicht ok und denke dann auch "wie kann man nur..", ABER in Erziehungsmethoden anderer Leute sollte man sich nicht einmischen, zumindest nicht solange es verbal abläuft.

Bekomme selbst Kinder und erziehe sie dann so wie du es für richtig hälst!!

Sorry für O.T.


----------



## -saiko- (6. Dezember 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> du hast ja null Ahnung... unglaublich.... selbst wenn du Creatin nimmst merkst du beim Trial schon das da einiges mehr geht... ....



o0 öhm das musst du mir erklären !
Wasser in Muskelzellen soll beim trial wobei genau helfen ?!


Generell zum thema,
klar kann man sich locker amph. spritzen oder anders einnehmen,
allerdings ist bei der permanenten Belasstung der Gesamtenmuskelgruppen
und wechsel kraft/ausdauer der Herzkasper gut vorprogrammiert !
und btw bei trial würde was anderes als amph wenig sinn machen!


Wer mit natürlichen sachen aushilft wie Aminos und Creatin wird schnell feststellen das es eher kontraproduktiv für die Figur ist als alles andere!
Will niemanden was ausreden wer es braucht muss es nehmen auch wenn es mehr plazebo als alles andere ist! Tut euch den gefallen und fragt vorher euren arzt über wirkungsweise manch legaler mittelchen!




Erst Informieren dann Posten/einnehmen...
Und bitte glaubt nicht jeden dreck den ihr auf ner ebay seite gelesen habt!


MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (6. Dezember 2007)

relairtekib schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt...ich find des mit der ganzen nahrungsergänzungsmittel schei... schon voll daneben...



Nicht jeder steht auf Konfektionsgroesse m 

Und ansonsten wuerde ich empfehlen einfach eine gemeinsame Arzt Praxis aufzumachen... hier scheints ja einige versteckte Talente zu geben.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (6. Dezember 2007)

naja... was solls...ich weis das ma im deutschen trialsport auch ohne allen chemiescheis ganz schön weit kommt!

da mach ich jetzt über winter lieber bissl aufbautraining nach vitamin a kuren...härtet ab.

in diesem sinne prost


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Dezember 2007)

auf jeden!


----------

